# DoBass events 2010 reviewed Feb.6~1P live!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

If you are looking for all your responses from myself, the fish crew or the KSU anglers we will be on hand this *Saturday Feb 6th starting at 1:00pm*

The Rodmakers Shop in Strongsville is hosting this informational tournament meeting for all dobass events... *NOAA, Madness, EEI and KSU LaDO!* Free drawings for those in attendance.

This is a once a year gig where anglers can PLAN ahead and present their questions and hear our presentations about expectations for each event.

Info/directions online: www.dobass.com

nip


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

woohoo I'll be there


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey put my name in for me. I have to be at a federation meeting in Colunbus Sat.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

We always call up a snowstorm... Should be fine in the Northern territory though. 

You will be missed Louis!

FREE DRAWING FOR ANYONE PARTICIPATING for two high end rods!!!!

One casting and one spinning!!!

Hope to see everyone tomorrow at Rodmakers!!!!

nip

Print directions from here:
http://www.dobass.com/RODMAKERSSHOP/strongsvilleOHIO.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Come on  Dont let a little snow make you question anything...

Rodmakers/Dobass event meeting is intact - snow matters should easily be handled by the 1pm start time. 

Geeze...


----------



## basscat10 (Dec 21, 2009)

a little snow my butt. You bring storms. 
couldn't make it anything I need to know rohry.
too much snow down here to drive takes 1hr and half from here
couldn't do it.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Me, the Fish Crew...and even KSU too made it!  

1 3/4 hours drive... :Banane49:

Much appreciation to the many anglers who braved the conditions! 

Get used to it...

Basscat10 is correct...we draw only the best from Mother Earth with ALL our events...

Here's another chance next weekend for anyone who stayed home:
**FEB 13 & 14 ALLIANCE NATL" GUARD ARMORY SPORT SHOW**

We'll be set up awaiting your questions all weekend!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

"A" Town...Wow. I will see you there fellas! Thanks

BTW. I almost bought an old nipididdee yesterday at the show in Akron...They had a few really nice old ones there.


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

Basscat the roads were fine and of coarse Ray made it worth while


----------

